# Borla baffles?



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

Nobody?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

It's probably doubtful that they'll have baffles for them I'm assuming you're thinking of motorcycle pipes that have inserts for noise. Car mufflers are just what they are. You might be able to get a muffler shop to add in a resonator or something to help if it's too loud


----------



## 72chevman (Dec 28, 2018)

Add a dynomax bullet muffler. It will not drop the flow rate but will kill a bit of noise and or drone.
Dynomax Bullet


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

72chevman said:


> Add a dynomax bullet muffler. It will not drop the flow rate but will kill a bit of noise and or drone.
> Dynomax Bullet
> View attachment 284643


I didn't know those existed! I'll try one of these, just have to figure out where to add it....


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

After finding the borla exhaust a bit loud (measured by my wife's excursion of disdain) a bit of research and measuring, I found a great option. 

Inserting a motorcycle type 2" baffle at the s turn pipe connection mid exhaust quieted the exhaust considerably. No loss in power or flow. Still has a good satisfying growl under acceleration. And cheap at 12 bucks! 

Thought I'd post it here in case someone else is looking for the same fix. 

Found on revzilla.com. inserts in the existing pipe without modification.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Yeah. Anything you get will no be bolt in. From what I hear as long as you keep the resonator AND a muffler, it's not too loud. I personally just have catless downpipe and midpipe and am going to install an electronic dump pipe soon, but from the resonator back is stock (keep it quite unless it needs to get loud. Lol). Any shop can throw one of those on for you in an hour. Now, how it will sounds (tone wise) may annoy you more than the actual db level would have. Just depends on the application


----------

